# Hash (0ut of male leaves)



## 1ManMafia (Aug 20, 2007)

I just pulled 2 very big and strong males, both are a little over .75 square meters.

What would the best method be in making hash?  And do I have to let the leaves dry out at all?  If so how long?  

I just pulled them 30 mins ago, I have coffee filters and iso and almost all the supplies most methods require.


----------



## 1ManMafia (Aug 20, 2007)

Also about how much hash can I expect?


----------



## the_riz (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey man

We used one big male and 3 females worth of clippings and popcorn to make hash recently. And beleive me it didnt seem worth it.

I cant imagine what it would be like making it with just 2 males  would be painful


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 20, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Hey man
> 
> We used one big male and 3 females worth of clippings and popcorn to make hash recently. And beleive me it didnt seem worth it.
> 
> I cant imagine what it would be like making it with just 2 males  would be painful


what method did you use to make you hash?


----------



## the_riz (Aug 20, 2007)

silkscreen


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2007)

Males _very seldom_ have any trichomes, let alone numerous enough to collect and press.
ISO oil is likely your best option..


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Aug 28, 2007)

so the best way is iso? cuz i cut down a few males and wanted some hash not hash oil


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 29, 2007)

go with iso man look up my easy step by step way through iso which isnt hard at all verrrrry easy

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14717


----------

